# To all who get discouraged



## cpnhgnlngct (Jan 3, 2007)

This is my first year hunting Yotes, and I've been sharing stories and needing advice like the best of them. I have made countless stands... a ball park would be 3-4 stands everytime out, and hunting about 3-4 times a week since december. (talk about hitting it hard from the start) I've had 5 encounters and something always seemed to go wrong.

From snowmobilers spooking incoming yotes, to yotes busting me due to scent or movements. All I want is one good chance. Well this past week I got that chance.

Let me bring us back a month when i was out hunting with my dad, and I slipped and fell on my scope. I knew I shoulda checked to see if the scope was on, but being young and naive, I talked myself into my scope being ok after the hit it took.

Back to this past week, I was calling for 5 minutes and i look to my left and a Coyote is standing 30 yards away from me scanning the area. He came from the most unlikely place, and i had just enough time to raise my rifle. My scope was on 6 power with no time to turn it down, and as soon as I lifted my gun he stared directly at me. I must admit I haven't had this kind of game fever ever in my life.. Boy was i shaking, so i jerked the trigger and off he went unhurt. I finally got a shot at one and i missed. Needless to say I was mother F'n the world.

Later that day I checked my scope, and sure enough at 40 yards I was shooting 4-5 inches to the right. Not blaming it completely on the scope, I did jerk the trigger, but I'm sure it played a small role on missing the yote.

So to all my fellow beginners on this site... after countless stands with just wanting one good chance at a yote, and I finally got it. I BLEW IT! If I can grab my hunting gear and enter the woods this evening and make another stand after everything possible has gone wrong, so can anyone. Don't get discouraged.... We'll get ours... Someday the Yote will make the mistake, not us...


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

cpnhgnlngct said:


> Later that day I checked my scope, and sure enough at 40 yards I was shooting 4-5 inches to the right. Not blaming it completely on the scope, I did jerk the trigger, but I'm sure it played a small role on missing the yote.


I'm sure it played a big role. Way to keep at it though. I always say that coyote hunting is not for the weak minded. I know alot of guy's who have completely givin up cause they've been humbled too many times by the illusive critter. Every coyote hunter goes through that stage durring the learning prosess. Those who will become good coyote callers march on while the quiters....well.......they quit. But not after leaving a mess of educated coyotes. It's up to us to clean up that mess :wink:


----------



## nitwit (Dec 18, 2004)

cpnhgnlngct,
I sure admire your determination. As with most endeavors, success follows failure. Keep after it and I wish you good luck.
Nitwit


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

Hey copen, where did you hunt him at? Were you near butler on spring break, or were you at erie? I went out pry about 5 days out of my 9 days off. I pry made 15 sets total and never saw a damn thing. This was in Mckean county. My success here in Pa. is very limited.


----------



## cpnhgnlngct (Jan 3, 2007)

Yeah I was in Butler.. I was on my girlfriends farm by 422 intersect Bonniebrook Rd.

My buddy missed one on a farm in butler also this spring break... It was a frustrating break for sure...


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

Dang.. thats cool that we are so close though.. how old are you?


----------



## predator hunter (May 4, 2006)

Dont feel bad. I called one up to like 30 or 40 yards and my darn gun wouldnt shoot. yea I was pretty mad. Still am. I havent been out in like 2 weeks I wonna go back out but it sure is getting hot and I dont think coyotes are gonna be on the move any advice as to how hot is too hot?


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

hot=watering holes.

Whens its hot they still must move and eat they dont just disappear. I would say its too hot when you no longer want to bother to go out and be bugged by, well, bugs.


----------



## predator hunter (May 4, 2006)

this is good for me I guess because I could set up over a lake on my hunting grounds. but I guess Ill hit em up friday night or sat morning.


----------



## cpnhgnlngct (Jan 3, 2007)

Fingerz.. I'm 22.. how about yourself.

If you are ever in the area on a weekend, I know you said you know someone at Slippery Rock University, we should try a few stands


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

My girlfriend is a student at SRU. I go to IUP, I'm 20.


----------



## WIUHunter (Jan 26, 2007)

I feel you in the lack of success my friend, I am yet to get a coyote myself. The way i look at it though, everytime I go out and don't get a coyote I'm not failing, I'm just suceeding in finding out what doesn't work :wink:


----------



## cpnhgnlngct (Jan 3, 2007)

too true... too true


----------

